

Ask HN:  What do you think of a "law advisor" that goes through your email? - amichail

This would be a tool that you would install locally on your computer that would go through your email pointing out various laws that you should know about.<p>These laws may come from many countries (e.g., if your emails concern business involving many countries).
======
yan
I think this might make a useful service where a lawyer charges $X per word of
an email to look over and knows your general situation. I don't know how
useful a software tool can be, but then again I don't know much about this.

------
ephermata
Can you give a more specific case study where this would save me from a huge
mess?

